# Guilt and Masturbation



## Wheeze (Jan 20, 2011)

I was wondering if, for those of you who are religious, there is a certain amount of Guilt associated with masturbation, or if for those of you who are guilt free, if you have just accepted that if he (He referring to the big man) didn't want you to play with it he shouldn't have given it to you in the first place?

(This question being directed to those who belong to a religion that frowns upon the popular pass time)


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

It depends on why a person masturbates that determines whether it's okay or not. For example, if a married person masturbates while fantasizing about someone other than their spouse, that's wrong.


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

SuperDevastation said:


> It depends on why a person masturbates that determines whether it's okay or not. For example, if a married person masturbates while fantasizing about someone other than their spouse, that's wrong.


Why?

(10 characters bla bla)


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

because it is considered emotional cheating


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

CallSignOWL said:


> because it is considered emotional cheating


Still doesn't compute. Why does it hurt anyone? There is no interaction, only flat sexual desire. It's going to be there if you take care of it or not, isn't it?


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

people get touchy about that sort of thing. The woman (for example) might see the fantasies as teh man thinking she is not as attractive/sexy or that he is not committed. I would admit that if I ever found out that my spouse/boyfriend was fantasizing about another woman, I would feel inadequate and jealous.


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

CallSignOWL said:


> people get touchy about that sort of thing. The woman (for example) might see the fantasies as teh man thinking she is not as attractive/sexy or that he is not committed. I would admit that if I ever found out that my spouse/boyfriend was fantasizing about another woman, I would feel inadequate and jealous.


He probably is. I don't think I've ever encountered a man, married or otherwise, who wasn't fantasizing about other women. I think you expect too much of him.

And women do it too, don't they?


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

yes, my mind wanders when I masturbate. BUT I would still wonder why that particular person poppes into their (or mine) thoughts. As long as there is no competition between me and the fantasy image I'll be OK with it. But I will still feel jealous at first. It takes a while for me to accept things. And if I dont know, then I wont care, honestly.

OWL

ps, I love Doctor Who. one of my most favorite TV shows of all time!


----------



## Darius (Jan 21, 2011)

It all goes back to why we're given those parts in the first place. I know that the Catholic church believes sex is meant for a married couple, with the opportunity of conceiving a child. Any other use of sex (masturbation, fornication, etc) is against the sixth commandment. The whole fantasy thing also ties into that, as well as the ninth.


----------



## Dupree (Feb 21, 2010)

SuperDevastation said:


> It depends on why a person masturbates that determines whether it's okay or not. For example, if a married person masturbates while fantasizing about someone other than their spouse, that's wrong.


Haha that my friend is an unattainable "achievement"--to masturbate without fantasizing about anyone other than your partner. It will happen at least once... but hey, the bible claims that as adultery. Watch yourself.



Darius said:


> It all goes back to why we're given those parts in the first place. I know that the Catholic church believes sex is meant for a married couple, with the opportunity of conceiving a child. Any other use of sex (masturbation, fornication, etc) is against the sixth commandment. The whole fantasy thing also ties into that, as well as the ninth.


Thought crime! It's a load of bologna. If a man looks upon a woman lustfully it's _not_ adultery. Aside from arranged marriages, nobody in the world would have ever gotten married or had sex if they hadn't looked at someone of the opposite sex lustfully. The bible's claims deny human nature. If the consequences of me masturbating to someone other than my partner are bad then I won't do it. But when will that be?


----------



## temporary_member (Jan 18, 2011)

I may initially think about someone else, but before I climax I always return to the woman I'm involved with.

When I was younger, I dealt with a lot of guilt. I was raised in a religious household and continue to label myself a Christian. Now that I'm older, I suppose I've become numb to the guilty feelings.


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

it suprises me that not many people in our "modern" society want the superstitions, living arrangements (in familial tents or such), social structure (strictly patriarchal), degradation of people as property (slaves and women alike), or medicinal practices of these ancient desert tribes....but they still expect people to have sex they way they did. Its absurd!!


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I tend not to think about sex when I masturbate unless I have a serious crush on a specific person, and even then, I am more likely to fantasize about doing sensual things that don't involve penetration. When I imagine penetration, usually it is with an object, as part of a torture scenario. (I don't fantasize about being penetrated with actual penises in the fear fantasies, no matter how horrible the other details are, because it would be too scary.) For some reason, even when my thoughts are too abstract or detached to be counted as cheating on my future spouse, I still feel bad about masturbating, because it is an addictive behavior that makes me a slave to my body. It is rooted in materialism. Maybe it's also because my fantasies are so disturbing, and cause me to link sexual arousal with fear instead of with love. I think there are a lot of reasons I feel guilty when I masturbate. After I have orgasmed, in order to prolong the feeling, I tend to imagine snuggling with the the person I have a crush on at the time, if there is such a person. 

When I am in love, my fantasies are always either about my partner, or about torture scenarios. The torture fantasies are not about people who appear in a detailed way in my head, but are more about scenarios. I feel less guilty for fantasizing about a partner than for fantasizing about people with whom I am not in an official relationship.


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

hell, I don't feel guilty at all. Its fun and brings pleasure!


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

I have no issues with this, for myself or SO.

Sometimes its just about whatever gets you their, different strokes :shocked:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I only feel guilty if I end up getting a computer infection from it, it is on someone else's computer, or I get caught (not really, but it helps them to forgive me and relax their guard if I seem to regret it.)


----------



## Wheeze (Jan 20, 2011)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> I only feel guilty if I end up getting a computer infection from it, it is on someone else's computer, or I get caught (not really, but it helps them to forgive me and relax their guard if I seem to regret it.)


:crazy: So I have to ask. How many people have caught you, that you've had to act guilty to?


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

^Just 1 person 3 times. My brother. He's never caught me on my laptop though, so .


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> ^Just 1 person 3 times. My brother. He's never caught me on my laptop though, so .


Wouldn't a laptop sort of get in the way?


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> Wouldn't a laptop sort of get in the way?


I have better security in my room and i have incognito mode so I can hide my history. I used to have to delete my history after every single porn, personality cafe, or TV Tropes session when I used Internet Explorer.


----------

